# Free AC/DC Tribute CD..



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

..included with this months Metal Hammer magazine. :thumb::thumb:

Few interesting versions as well. 

Whole Lotta Rosie - Steel Panther

Back in Black - Skindred

A Touch to Much - The More I See (Gizz Butt the old Prodigy guitarists band) 

Plus some others that are well worth a listen.


----------

